# Vostok Serial Numbers



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi

when did the vostok manufacture stop engraving the back of the komandirskie amphibia with a serial number?

i saw pre-perestroika ones with a number engraved under the word amphibia and both my brand new ones brought back from russia in official shops (in the moscow's GUM) don t.

thanks for a few informations

Alex


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My Soviet era Vostoks have serial numbers on the back, whilst a post-Soviet Komandirskie I purchased around '92/'93 doesn't. I would therefore guess (and it is only a guess) that serial numbers started to disappear from the original watches around about the time of the end of the Soviet Union in '91/'92.


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you think that the movements are engraved anyway with a "personnal" number on each watch?

Have anyone tried to change the lens and the back of the watch to minimise the size of the case?


----------

